# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du Lịch Nga tìm hiểu trang phục truyền thống

## mixtourist03

Nước Nga rộng lớn một trong những cái nôi của nền văn minh nhân loại luôn là điểm đến thú vị cho những ai muốn *du lịch Nga*. Nền văn hóa Nga được biết đến là nơi khởi nguồn cho văn minh thế giới. Trang phục truyền thống của người Nga đã thể hiện một phần nào đó điều tôi vừa nói trên.

*Du lịch Nga** và lịch sử của trang phục truyền thống :*
Những bộ trang phục dân tộc đã được nhân dân sáng tạo và giữ gìn trong suốt nhiều thế kỷ.
Trang phục của dân tộc Nga có một lịch sử rất phong phú. Trong suốt chiều dài lịch sử, từ thời nước Nga cổ đại đến đầu thế kỷ XVIII, bộ trang phục đã có những thay đổi lớn về hình dáng cơ bản của nó. Thế kỷ XVIII trở thành cái mốc đánh dấu sự khác biệt trong trang phục. Đây là thời kỳ của những cải tổ trong kinh tế - xã hội và văn hóa ở nước Nga. Nó được đánh dấu bởi những thi hành pháp luật của Petr I nhằm điều hòa những môi trường khác nhau trong xã hội và tiến hành những thay đổi cơ bản. Cuộc cải cách đã thay đổi cuộc sống ở nước Nga một cách sâu rộng, trong đó có cả trang phục. Từ thế kỷ XVIII trang phục tại nước Nga theo hai xu hướng:
Trang phục của các nhà quý tộc theo hướng của phương Tây,
Trang phục của người dân bình thường thì theo truyền thống.
Trang phục truyền thống của người nông dân không chịu ảnh hưởng của luật pháp chính thức, bởi vậy vẫn bảo tồn được cho đến thế kỷ XX. Bộ trang phục vẫn giữ được vẻ cân đối và nét đặc biệt của nó. Theo quan niệm của người nông dân, bộ trang phục cũng thú vị như dân tộc Nga. Nó tập trung những nét đặc trưng nhất trong bộ trang phục cổ của Nga: cách cắt may, cách trang trí cùng phong cách thêu. Bộ trang phục truyền thống đặc trưng bởi đường cắt thẳng tự nhiên, độ dài của trang phục, ống tay lớn và rộng, có nhiều lớp với sự kết hợp màu sắc tương phản của các phần trong trang phục, sự đa dạng về họa tiết và trang trí.

*Tour Nga** vài nét về trang phục truyền thống:*
Trang phục truyền thống của phụ nữ và nam giới Nga trên thực tế không khác biệt nhau nhiều về kiểu dáng. Chúng đều được làm từ lanh, vải gai, lông thú, vải pha len của nhà làm, cũng như các sản phẩm của nhà máy như lụa, lông thú, vải sợi bông, gấm. Trang phục truyền thống có những chức năng nhất định. Nó được chia ra làm trang phục lễ hội, nghi lễ, thường ngày và để làm việc. Trang phục lễ hội được may bằng những loại vải đắt tiền. Tất cả những phụ kiện của trang phục, chiếc khăn bịt đầu, giày được trang trí công phu. Trang phục thường ngày thường đơn giản, trang trí sơ sài và được may từ những loại vải rẻ tiền. Trang phục nghi lễ dành để may trong thời gian diễn ra nghi lễ
Trang phục phụ nữ: Trang phục của người nông dân theo những nguyên tắc chung về đường cắt, họa tiết nhưng không giống nhau về hình dáng. Nó khác bởi sự đa dạng trong cả bộ trang phục ở từng vùng địa lý và lịch sử - văn hóa cụ thể. Đặc biệt là đối với bộ trang phục của phụ nữ. Các nhà dân tộc học đã chia ra làm 4 loại cơ bản trang phục trên lãnh thổ nước Nga:
•    với váy poneva,
•    với váy sarafan,
•    với váy andarak,
•    với váy kubelek.
Trang phục đàn ông Slavơ nói chung đều giống nhau. Nó bao gồm có áo dài thắt ngang lưng, quần không quá rộng, giày da hoặc bện bằng vỏ cây, mũ có hoặc không có vành. Như một nguyên tắc, áo buông đến cạp quần thì thắt lại
Trang phục truyền thống không chỉ phản ảnh cuộc sống của người dân trong đấy mà còn phản ánh lịch sử của cả một dân tộc. Đất nước Nga xinh đẹp đang chờ đợi bạn tới khám phá những điều thú vị hơn nữa. Mọi thông tin chi tiết về *tour du lịch Nga* xin quý khách vui lòng xem qua link: http://mixtourist.com.vn/du-lich-nga
Hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn thên theo địa chỉ:
*Công ty du lịch Mix Tourist*
*Đia chỉ: Phòng 2001, tòa nhà 137 Nguyễn Ngọc Vũ, Quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội*
*ĐT: 04 6281 4340  |   Fax: 04 6281 4341  |  Mobile: 094 3838 222            * 
*Yahoo & Skype:  mixtourist * 
*Email: info@mixtourist.com.vn | Website (chính ) : www.mixtourist.com.vn* 
Rất hân hạnh được là người bạn đồng hành cùng quý khách!

----------

